

bigger screen = higher productivity. ( for me it can what about you?) - rokhayakebe

I have a small 13 inch screen notebook. It works fine for me. It s light enough to carry around and the battery last a good few hours. But I find that when using my 47 inch screen monitor I just enjoy working more. I haven't measured output, but I believe It is slightly more than when I use my notebook. 
======
iamelgringo
The past few years I've coded on a laptop, but I got tired of the small
screen.

I recently built myself a desktop with 3 monitors: 2x 19" for Left and Right
screens and 1x 21" wide screen as a center monitor. I have the center monitor
on a Ergotron arm, so I can rotate it. In portait mode, I can have 19 vertical
inches code in front of me. It's a joy.

I'll never go back to a laptop for my primary dev machine. I'm _so_ much more
productive with my monitors.

------
Riley
I've been using a 30" (2560x1600) monitor for over a year and I'll never go
back to anything smaller. I only like laptops for traveling. You do have to
take into consideration the other screen sizes and resolutions when designing.
But you can always approximate any config on a larger monitor.

------
german
47 inches! Maybe it's just too much, for me any screen with more than 1024 x
768 px works fine. My startup is a webapp, so users screen size also matters.

------
andrewcooke
i suspect you feel more productive when you're happier. and you have a new toy
so you are happy.

personally, i program on a 12" screen and love being able to work anywhere -
typically on a bean bag in the corner of my office, but sometimes on the
kitchen table, or a local cafe. rarely at my desk.

------
epi0Bauqu
Are you serious about 47 inches?

